# Must be the heat



## NSwiner (Jul 8, 2010)

I didn't have the time plus it's so hot here right now to start my Skeeter Pee the normal way .I just threw the lemon juice and a small bottle of lime and all the stuff right in the bucket of with the slurries from a chardonnay chenin wine and lime SP last night . Well this morning when I checked to stir it , it has the foam on top already fermenting away .


----------



## harlantk (Jul 8, 2010)

It's HAPPY!
May it be one special pee Darlene 
Tim


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeast are a lot like people... when ya gotta go..... ya gotta go! 

But I have to give you a tsk, tsk,




for making it now. You are supposed to be in the shade drinking it when the heat is on.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 9, 2010)

im wanting to do a SP but ive got no slurry...can i just use a pcaket yeast and slowly introduce the lemon to it??


----------



## NSwiner (Jul 9, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Yeast are a lot like people... when ya gotta go..... ya gotta go!
> 
> But I have to give you a tsk, tsk,
> 
> ...



I know you all say this type of weather , hot & sticky , is the best time to drink it. But know I know it's the best time to make it also  .You know how it is when you don't want to waste a good slurry . If i could get the last one I made to clear I would be very happy but I might have to syphon some off to drink later on today anyways because it's so hot here already .


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 9, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> im wanting to do a SP but ive got no slurry...can i just use a pcaket yeast and slowly introduce the lemon to it??



Yea, you can. Thats how i started my first one. Just be carefull not to over lemon ur yeasties. they dont like that


----------



## contactme_11 (Jul 15, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> im wanting to do a SP but ive got no slurry...can i just use a pcaket yeast and slowly introduce the lemon to it??



Just make a starter yeast batch in juice and add it to the pee.


----------

